# Perfect Transfers Tool



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

This caught my eye in the latest Impressions newsletter in my email, and I didn't notice it mentioned here yet.

It's a tool to help align various types of heat transfers (vinyl, plastisol, ink jet etc) onto the blank t-shirts. It's pretty cool actually and may be handy for certain kinds of alignments like multiple transfers onto one shirt, or large quantities where they better be all the same placement.

The video is worth watching to really show how it works. I think it's a little pricey, but it still might make a good tool to own.

http://www.perfecttransfers.com/default.asp?id=1

Just so you know, I don't have anything to do with them. Just passing on the info so you can see it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think saw it mentioned a while back in one of the older threads about positioning transfers on the press. Josh at imprintables warehouse sells it on their site.

I saw it in action at the NBM Printwear tradeshow a few months back. Attached are some photos I took of it.

I don't press transfers, but it looked like a pretty handy tool


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I am the inventor of the Perfect Transfers Tool and just recently responded with a length response on the other post to the questions that I have received recently from the members of this message board. If anyone has any questions, please feel free to contact me directly at 
Sincerely,

Mark Bagley
Inventor of Perfect Transfers Tool


----------



## mikeinbmore (Aug 6, 2006)

I have always attributed my failure to allign graphics on shirts to my lack of height/perspective since I'm in a wheelchair. However after reading some posts, it seems to be a common problem. When I saw this tool, it was a no brainer. 
I bought one of these at the NBM Printwear tradeshow a few weeks ago. I have yet to use it. However, the demonstration given by they guy (sorry I forgot his name) at Paper Ranch was excellent. I hope it was a good $85 investment. I'll post results.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Mark, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums! Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## DeEstella (Oct 3, 2006)

I purchased the tool at the ISS show and used it. It is more time consuming than my usual method. It was a good idea though. I could have found a better use for my $85.00. I called the P.R. to see about returning it or exchanging it for a different product. That was in July. I'm still awaiting a return call.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I use the finger method tho measure how far down from the neck to place the transfer, customers like to try it too,.... the finger method.  

neet idea though.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

DeEstella,

Sorry to hear that you don't feel that you got the value you expected from The Perfect Transfers Tool. I would recommend contact The Paper Ranch again to see if they can do something for you. 

I want everyone to know that I (and hopefully none of my distributors) have marketed this product as the answer to improving everyone's production speed. Some people are completely fine with or are deadly accurate with eye-balling the graphic on a heat press platten. Others need some assistance. This Tool is much like a HoopMaster Hooping Board for embroidery. There are several people that have been in the business long enough that can hoop a shirt by hand much faster than using any hooping board. Others find these tools extremely valuable and provide the added assurance that the graphic is being targeted in the precise place.

I developed the Perfect Transfers Tool as a product focused on the new businesses entering our industry or for when a company brings someone new in (like in my case). I also have personally found it very beneficial when doing events (tournaments, art shows,...) as well because it is not the ideal working conditions with lights and table space. I am a business person like everyone else in the industry and I try to be upfront with everyone I do business. 

Thanks for your time.

Sincerely,

Mark Bagley


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Although I do not have one of these yet, I think it would be a great tool for doing quantity work. Eye balling a single shirt, or even several shirts with the same design that are going to different people is one thing, but doing a quantity of shirts with the same design for the same person is another. Exact placement on each shirt is important, and I think this tool would be a big help in that area of production.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I found his videos on Youtube and got interested in this product.
However all three of the sites he mentions dont seem to have it, and I prefer to order from Coastal's.
No taxes thru them for one and I need to order some opaque paper.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

34Ford said:


> I found his videos on Youtube and got interested in this product.
> However all three of the sites he mentions dont seem to have it, and I prefer to order from Coastal's.
> No taxes thru them for one and I need to order some opaque paper.


you didn't look hard enough, here it is at the paper ranch.
http://www.thepaperranch.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?Search=Yes&sppp=200

Coastal sells the t-square it now.
Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Heat Transfer Vinyl, Sublimation - Coastal Business - Search.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Your link is bad. "*An error occured please restart shopping".*

Already have a Tee-square. This looks better.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

34Ford said:


> Your link is bad. "*An error occured please restart shopping".*
> 
> Already have a Tee-square. This looks better.


Go to the paper ranch and use the search tool and search "perfect transfer tool" it will come up.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I have tested this before. I agree that it helps someone that does not have the "eyeballing" down line up transfers properly. 

That said, I found the price tag too high, and it always troubled me having plastic under a hot heat press.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep. paper ranch does have it.

Perfect Transfer Tool, Transfer Alignment - Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source

Well I agree, it is a steep price and I dont see a lot of discussions on it. Possibly the cost.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

You do realize that the T-square it, is just two T-squares put together.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I just use the Embroider's Buddy, a handy little backwards "L" shaped ruler with marks for each size. Line it up at the shoulder for the correct size and then line the backwards "L" part with the correlating correct size to the center. Simple. You can buy them online at embroidery supply houses or at your local sewing/embroidery store.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

$90 buck wow ill go with the t square


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Great gadget... But if the shirt is not straight the transfer won't be either.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

foot print said:


> Great gadget... But if the shirt is not straight the transfer won't be either.


That's without a doubt, the most important part of the process.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

foot print said:


> Great gadget... But if the shirt is not straight the transfer won't be either.


I agree... but the key to what the PTT does is it aligns the heat applied graphic to the three objects on the garment that square the garment to your body - the collar and the two sleeves. This is the basis for our patent. That is why I have never told anyone to use the sides of the garments. There are too many garments that are made with crooked side seam(s). I learned this from actually speaking with garment manufacturers, seamstresses and garment decorators. The product has been refined over the past 5 years.

There are going to be some pretty cool things coming out with the PTT in the near future. Stay tuned! 

Mark


----------



## goallout (May 20, 2008)

I know I've seen this somewhere online, but just can't find it again.....I'm hoping someone has run into this item.

I don't remember the name of the product, but it was basically metal (i think) that was placed on the bottom platen that extended the width of the bottom platen when pressing transfers on large shirts to help line up the transfer. Thought it was a great idea because the biggest problem with lining up large shirts for me is not being able to see the whole shirt on the press.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

